
Peter Molyneux experiments, creates game with $77,000 one-of-a-kind DLC - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/molyneuxs-22cans-game-curiosity-has-77000-diamond-chisel-dlc-2012067/
======
victork2
If there's one rule in gaming it is: "Do not trust Peter Molyneux".

This guy is the biggest bullshitter in the gaming industry. A guy with such
claims that the book "On bullshit" perfectly applies to what he says in many
cases.

Again this thing looks so pretentious that it gives me nausea just listening
to his... uh project I guess. It's the same nausea I feel when I try to listen
to artist justifying their performance in "modern art".

Sorry to be so harsh.

~~~
kitsune_
How is he a bullshitter? He created Populous, Syndicate and Dungeon Keeper
(and Magic Carpet!) - A pretty good record for a bullshitter. The guy is a
legend.

Some of his ideas failed. So what. At least he tried.

What do we have now? Oh yeah, the latest Call of Duty shooter with absolutely
horrible plot twists and dialogue. Yeah, a pool of true innovation.

I think Rogert Ebert had it right. Gaming is awfully trite. For every Shadow
of Memories and Grim Fandango you have 1'000'000 rotten ideas.

~~~
ZoFreX
False dichotomy there - there are plenty of innovative new IPs out there, not
to mention that Molyneux also fell into the sequel trap in the end. I think
it's fair to say that in recent times he has failed to deliver more than he
has delivered.

~~~
kitsune_
I am not talking about "IPs", I'm taking about games. In the early days, game
designers couldn't hide the shallowness of their creations with eye candy and
bombastic soundtracks. Game mechanics reigned supreme.

23 years ago we had this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTGneDh-SMY>

Now we have this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7GVSx7yMaA>

All I'm saying is that you should give that guy some slack.

~~~
ZoFreX
Again though, you're cherry picking a very innovative game from the past and a
not very innovative game from the present. So what? There are plenty of games
from 23 years ago that were utterly derivative, and there are plenty of games
being made right now that are doing amazing new things.

------
laserDinosaur
"But then only the last chip of the cube will reveal what’s inside, and only
to the person who performs that last chip with their chisel."

So is this a one off game? Once the game ends, it sounds like it's over for
good. So if someone spends $20-$30 on this, the game could end in the next few
hours forever? Makes the prospect of the $77,000 pickaxe this seems insane.
Plus I don't understand the idea of getting everyone to pool their money
together to buy the pickaxe when only one person sees the ending.

~~~
gilrain
It's clearly more of an art project than a game, or maybe a sociology
experiment. I'd suggest the title of "curiosity" refers more to Peter's
curiosity than those who play.

------
ralfd
God, do I hate Onswipe. On the mobile "optimized" site on this url the video
and pictures are not shown, it is harder to use and frustratingly crashy.

~~~
shinratdr
Slate was one of the high profile OnSwipe adopters and they dropped it
recently. It's only a matter of time before all website owners see the reduced
traffic from tablets because of how terrible OnSwipe is and it dies the slow
painful death it deserves.

Oh, and don't bother trying to get an answer out of them as to why their
product is so terrible, crash prone and memory hungry. I've tried every
possible forum, they won't respond to anything other than blind praise. What
the hell is the point of participating in every form of social media known to
man if you won't actually answer questions or help people with those accounts?

------
pilom
It says this wont be released for a few weeks. How hard would it be for a game
dev to make this and release before them?

~~~
ralfd
Depends what is in the black cube.

~~~
pacaro
Presumably another black cube...

------
ars
I'm assuming DLC is Downloadable content.

Am I understanding this correctly? You have to pay money to help someone else
enjoy a "game"?

If people actually spend money on this they should start selling pet rocks
again.

------
tectonic
Nice get-rich-quick-scheme for Molyneux.

~~~
jamesaguilar
He's already rich.

